# Help! I need to heat my 1 gallon betta tank



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I just got a new Betta yesterdat after not having one for quite some time. I also got him a new tank in which I put spring water, water conditioner, gravel, a java fern, and a few other decorations for him to toy around with. The water fluctuates between 72 and 74 but I want him to be warmer(or is he just fine?). Does anyone have any good suggestions on small heaters that would heat such a small tank effectively without overheating it? I don't want to cook the little guy, just make him extra cozy.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I would go get a bigger tank. Most people suggest at least having a betta in a 2 gallon. I have a 1.5 gallon tank that I have a heater for a ten gallon tank in it, and it works fine, but it's risky having a big heater heat a small tank. No, I don't have a betta in the 1.5 gallon tank. I have 18 platy fry in there until I can get a big storage container for them.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Noko said:


> I would go get a bigger tank. Most people suggest at least having a betta in a 2 gallon. I have a 1.5 gallon tank that I have a heater for a ten gallon tank in it, and it works fine, but it's risky having a big heater heat a small tank. No, I don't have a betta in the 1.5 gallon tank. I have 18 platy fry in there until I can get a big storage container for them.


I actually can't get a new tank at this time. The 1.2 gallon tank I have right now is all I have and my betta is currently still in the small cup I bought him in. Which I don't like, however, I don't want to put him into the bigger tank without a source of heat. Which is why I asked for suggestions on good heaters to heat the small tank until I have the funds to get a new tank for him.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I think the hydor mini heater says it can heat a 1G but it only heats up the water to a couple degrees F. And even with that, you would have to make sure that it didn't cook your fish, so you'd have to have a thermometer in there.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I went out today and bought a Tetra Submersible Aquarium Heater from wal-mart because it claims to keep the water at 78 degrees, shut off when it reaches that temperature, then kick back in when the water deviates slightly from 78 degrees. It's been in there for about an hour now and my thermometer does read 77-78 and won't go any higher. Much much better than the 70 I found it at this morning when I woke up. Anyways, it seems to be working great and my betta is a happy camper. I hope it stays constant, I'll be watching closely. :shock:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use Tetra whisper heaters in my 1.5 gallon tanks.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

brancasterr said:


> I went out today and bought a Tetra Submersible Aquarium Heater from wal-mart because it claims to keep the water at 78 degrees, shut off when it reaches that temperature, then kick back in when the water deviates slightly from 78 degrees. It's been in there for about an hour now and my thermometer does read 77-78 and won't go any higher. Much much better than the 70 I found it at this morning when I woke up. Anyways, it seems to be working great and my betta is a happy camper. I hope it stays constant, I'll be watching closely. :shock:



Is the heater still working alright for you? I need to get one for my small tank at work and was wondering the same thing you were.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

ecoprincess said:


> Is the heater still working alright for you? I need to get one for my small tank at work and was wondering the same thing you were.


It's working perfectly.  If you need to heat a small tank, say 1-6 gallons, this should do the trick.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I did a little experiment. I know i know, I usually say not to heat a 1g because it's dangerous. 

I put my preset tetra heater in my 1g, and it works WONDERFULLY! I was a little skeptical, but it works great!


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

brancasterr said:


> I went out today and bought a Tetra Submersible Aquarium Heater from wal-mart because it claims to keep the water at 78 degrees, shut off when it reaches that temperature, then kick back in when the water deviates slightly from 78 degrees. It's been in there for about an hour now and my thermometer does read 77-78 and won't go any higher. Much much better than the 70 I found it at this morning when I woke up. Anyways, it seems to be working great and my betta is a happy camper. I hope it stays constant, I'll be watching closely. :shock:


So i went out lastnight and got the same one from Wal-Mart. Now im going to install it today......did u put it in with your betta in the tank and let them warm up together or did you take your betta out let the water heat up and let your betta climatize in a baggie at the surface of the water? I would like to get the heater in today but dont wanna shock freddy.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

ecoprincess, I did the latter. I took him out, installed the heater and let the water warm up to make sure it would stay at a constant temperature. After I was sure it was working properly I let him acclimate in his bag and then let him swim out. It's been in there for some time now and has been working perfectly.  What I like about it is that it has a little red led light that turns on to let you know when it's running and heating then shuts off when the water reaches the right temp. I've found that if it turns on it only turns on for a minute or so and usually only at night when the room temp drops. Also, I installed it horizontally closer to the bottom of the tank so I don't have to mess with it when I do partial water changes. I would recommend this heater to anyone.


----------

